# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  [RESOLVED] MouseDown doesnt work

## yoyosh

I have the following code snippet:



```
<StackPanel TextBlock.FontWeight="Bold" MouseDown="StackPanel_MouseDown">
        <Label Name="label">dasdas</Label>
        <Button MouseDown="Button_MouseDown">
            <Rectangle Fill="Honeydew" Height="50" Width="200"></Rectangle>
        </Button>
    </StackPanel>
```

Everything works for right clicks. However left clicks issue some strange behavior: left clicking in the area of the button (regardless of whether I`m clicking within or outside rectangle) results in no events being fired at all. Clicking outside the button (eg. in the "label") results in event "StackPanel_MouseDown" being fired (so it`s correct).

Why does button "swallow" this event?

----------


## boudino

There is also PreviewMouseDown attached event, maybe you could try this one.

----------


## Arjay

Bind to the Click event instead of MouseDown.

That way, the button will be clicked if the user doesn't use the mouse to press the button (like pressing enter when the button has focus).

----------

